# Attic to Bathroom addition



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just started this remodel. Converting attic space into a bedroom and a bathroom with a Lav, Water Closet, and Shower. Pretty basic. Pics show concrete getting busted up trying to locate a 3" pipe to bring up to the addition. I don't have a camera yet(should be here tomorrow), so I busted up the 3" in picture thinking it was a 3" P-trap, it reduce under slab. Final picture is me laying down tunneling through garage to a 1st floor bathroom under where the addition will be. Gonna have to tunel under cut out 1st floor w/c and lav drains, and bring up 3" for 2nd story rough in.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

the DWV fittings are the 1st floor w/c and lav drains I and going to cut out and rep[ipe so I can get 3" up to the addition directly above. Post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

3x2, what a bummer.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

In picture #2, that look of deep thought can only mean one of two things... Either A, "is it too late to start an electrical apprenticeship?" or B, "I wish I had an apprenti here to run this damn breaker!"

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> 3x2, what a bummer.


I'll say! Totally against code here...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> In picture #2, that look of deep thought can only mean one of two things... Either A, "is it too late to start an electrical apprenticeship?" or B, "I wish I had an apprenti here to run this damn breaker!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



That's a pic of my brother in #2. Think the 3x2 got him confused.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That SUCKS !! Cheap man's attempt to make a floor drain look 3" ?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I can hear the comments that were muttered as that was unearthed.................:laughing: And thet are not fit to print. :yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Will said:


> That's a pic of my brother in #2. Think the 3x2 got him confused.


Is your brother a plumber also? I assume he works for you since its Will's plumbing.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

1str floor plumbing under slab. The original plumber who roughed in this house didn't leave me any room under the slab to tie onto, so I cutt it all out and re-plumbed it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Playing in the dirt and starting to plumb 1st floor bathroom. Go ahead, make fun of the sharpie marks. No much room under there, got to make sure I got it right.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Starting to plumb 2nd story. Risers will be boxed around and covered.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

post some more when I get done. Gonna finish out on monday.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

looks like ya cut off the venting of the WC by jumping it up at that angle


----------

